# Some Off Pics I Took At Hamm!!!!!



## ShortFUSE

some pics i took at HAMM let us know what you think and if i got you in a shot


----------



## mantella

The last picture looks like everyone scrambling to get in ?


----------



## ShortFUSE




----------



## joe0709

good pics. there are some morphs there that i would kill for...............no really :whistling2:


----------



## joe0709

just noticed your from south yorkshire. where abouts you from ?


----------



## ShortFUSE




----------



## Becky

I wanted a spider het pied royal.. Fell in love! Also with bumblebee royals!


----------



## ShortFUSE




----------



## ShortFUSE




----------



## Declan123

OMG, whens the next one....I really need to go


----------



## ShortFUSE




----------



## matty

Ooohhhh I'm so excited about going in september now!


----------



## ShortFUSE




----------



## ShortFUSE

its taken ages to put these pics up so be greatfull :lol2::bash:


----------



## Sid vicious

Looking at the photos makes it only feel like yesterday!


----------



## Storm Python

*Stunning pics.*
*I didnt go my self but 1 of the 1st things that strikes me as odd is in 90%+ of all the above pics.*
*None had a visible water supply.*
*Or is that just the norm?*


----------



## ShortFUSE

Declan123 said:


> OMG, whens the next one....I really need to go


september i think


----------



## joe0709

has the last two got freekygeeky in them ?


----------



## ShortFUSE

ive come up with a game in one off the pics u can see me in a reflection try and find it..:lol2:


----------



## ShortFUSE

joe0709 said:


> has the last two got freekygeeky in them ?


whos that:whistling2:


----------



## Johelian

Very good Shortfuse, I love it when people take pictures of everything - even if it does drive me mad when I see all of the things I missed out on


----------



## Storm Python

ShortFUSE said:


> ive come up with a game in one off the pics u can see me in a reflection try and find it..:lol2:


Im guessing its the pic you took of the burms?


----------



## joe0709

ShortFUSE said:


>


 
whats the prize :whistling2:


----------



## kaimarion

I'am in the last 2  , am the one holding the exo-terra cave...that I accidently droped:whistling2:.And besides me is Joshua Nickys son.

Edit:Looks like it was Gregg taking the pics???


----------



## ShortFUSE

Johelian said:


> Very good Shortfuse, I love it when people take pictures of everything - even if it does drive me mad when I see all of the things I missed out on


cheers.it gets so hot inside Hamm ,tip never have on a coat when going in it may be cold outside but its like a sauna inside


----------



## Ally

Thanks for the pics!!

It's the 'safe way' to view Hamm... From home and unable to buy!


----------



## ShortFUSE

joe0709 said:


> whats the prize :whistling2:


:censor:ALL.....I dident think you would get it that quick..preobley because i havent had any kip in 2 nights i think im gonna make love to my bed tonight i missed it so much{JOKKING OR AM I?:whistling2:]


----------



## ShortFUSE

Ally said:


> Thanks for the pics!!
> 
> It's the 'safe way' to view Hamm... From home and unable to buy!


YOUR :welcome1:


----------



## joe0709

ShortFUSE said:


> :censor:ALL.....I dident think you would get it that quick..preobley because i have had any kip in 2 nights i think im gonna make love to my bed tonight i missed it so much{JOKKING OR AM I?:whistling2:]


are you form sheffield by any chance ?


----------



## ShortFUSE

kaimarion said:


> I'am in the last 2  , am the one holding the exo-terra cave...that I accidently droped:whistling2:.And besides me is Joshua Nickys son.
> 
> Edit:Looks like it was Gregg taking the pics???[/quotedont
> 
> *dont know who gregg is but it was me honest thats why im never in any off em..lol*


----------



## ShortFUSE

joe0709 said:


> are you form sheffield by any chance ?


YEH WHY?:whip:


----------



## joe0709

ShortFUSE said:


> YEH WHY?:whip:


lol nothing. werent you sheffield uk ?


----------



## ShortFUSE

kaimarion said:


> I'am in the last 2  , am the one holding the exo-terra cave...that I accidently droped:whistling2:.And besides me is Joshua Nickys son.
> 
> Edit:Looks like it was Gregg taking the pics???


*think i know you your the lad from scotland arnt ya*


----------



## ShortFUSE

joe0709 said:


> lol nothing. werent you sheffield uk ?


MAYBE :blowup:


----------



## joe0709

ShortFUSE said:


> MAYBE :blowup:


only maybe :whistling2: why change your name ?


----------



## ShortFUSE

dident like it when i 1st joined i put the 1st thing that came into my head but i got to much into it ,n because alot off people say im like a shortfuse i thought sorted then:no1:


----------



## ShortFUSE

joe0709 said:


> only maybe :whistling2: why change your name ?


you got problem :lol2:


----------



## Nienna

ShortFUSE said:


>


Man what is THAT its stunning!


----------



## ShortFUSE

Nienna said:


> Man what is THAT its stunning!


i thought it was dead..lol


----------



## cjreptiles

Nienna said:


> Man what is THAT its stunning!


Calico Haitian boa.


----------



## Nienna

Very nice. Bet my bank would not like it however.


----------



## ratley

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Thank you so much for some very cool photo's, we were unable to go but at least we now know what we missed out on, so we have decided to save up for next year!!!
: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## bribrian

ShortFUSE said:


>


Hot Sexy Nige buying more snakes...........lol......


----------



## joe0709

bribrian said:


> Hot Sexy Nige buying more snakes...........lol......


i wont say who i though he was :whistling2:


----------



## kaimarion

ShortFUSE said:


> *think i know you your the lad from scotland arnt ya*


 
So says the bit besides my name:lol2:.


----------



## Plutino

ShortFUSE said:


>


That's our beardie now in the bottom left  Will have to post pics when we get em.


----------



## bribrian

joe0709 said:


> i wont say who i though he was :whistling2:


Go on, you might as well...........lol....


----------



## joe0709

bribrian said:


> Go on, you might as well...........lol....


okay...........phil mitchell :whistling2:


----------



## Iliria

theres some nice animals there.. **drool**


----------



## ShortFUSE

bribrian said:


> Hot Sexy Nige buying more snakes...........lol......


LMAO:grin1:


----------



## ShortFUSE

kaimarion said:


> So says the bit besides my name:lol2:.


lol..dident see that


----------



## ShortFUSE

Plutino said:


> That's our beardie now in the bottom left  Will have to post pics when we get em.


get some pics up off her and how much did she cost?


----------



## shplooble

wow im deffo going in spetember now cant wait :-D :flrt: theres no pics of tortoises tho? was there not many?


----------



## Asha

Yikes. Think I might have to save up for September too!
Was looking at buying an albino boa and *possibly* an albino royal over here... looks like I could get both for a good deal at Hamm even with the transport cost (and the cost of a passport for me!)


----------



## cornmorphs

bribrian said:


> Hot Sexy Nige buying more snakes...........lol......


nope lol.. just counting the ones i ordered in lol


----------



## cornmorphs

joe0709 said:


> i wont say who i though he was :whistling2:


go on, make me laugh lol


----------



## cornmorphs

joe0709 said:


> okay...........phil mitchell :whistling2:


ah i see lol.. yeah been called that a few times


----------



## cornmorphs

ShortFUSE said:


> LMAO:grin1:


that used to be my avatar lol


----------



## paulibabes

ShortFUSE said:


>


how much was that blue gtp going for? bet it was a bomb!


----------



## josharmitage

amazing! so gotta go


----------



## ShortFUSE

paulibabes said:


> how much was that blue gtp going for? bet it was a bomb!


i think the blue python was 2000 euros


----------



## Lester Cheong

great great great pics


----------



## ShortFUSE

[email protected] said:


> great great great pics


cheers m8


----------



## jonnydotcom

when we walked past the blue GTP it looked like it had just been placed over the pole an was dead, so some woman banged on the front to see if it would move, which it did thank god.

would love 1 but ahh TOO expensive for me

oh yeah an cheers for the pic's 
i did take me camera but was too excited to even get it out my pocket


----------



## Guest

nice photos dude !


----------



## ShortFUSE

SteveL said:


> nice photos dude !


cheers all : victory:


----------



## bribrian

cornmorphs said:


> that used to be my avatar lol


I thought it still was.........lol.........


----------



## iiisecondcreep

ohhh I want to go I am so jealous!!!!

Fab pics!

Loved the ones of the beardies in the grid enclosures, all looking about 
So cute


----------



## Malky

Woweeee, I wan't to go.. What is Hamm & Where is Hamm (Germany?)!?!11


----------



## stephenie191

ARGHHHHHHHHH I HAVE TO GO :mf_dribble:


----------



## evilangel

we'd have maxed our credit card if we went looks well ace


----------



## nicky

kaimarion said:


> I'am in the last 2  , am the one holding the exo-terra cave...that I accidently droped:whistling2:.And besides me is Joshua Nickys son.
> 
> Edit:Looks like it was Gregg taking the pics???


No No not Greg apolagees as forgotton name already (know it was sheffield on here) but he was sat in are bunch and gave me some great laughs..thanks for that, and for the great picis oh and looking at all the pics i don't think i went on trip as not in any lol....


----------



## Becky

So easy to spend lots of money! But also easy to not take enough lol


----------



## bloodcorn

Becky said:


> So easy to spend lots of money! But also easy to not take enough lol


Yeah i know that feeling me and Nige ended up at the cashpoint after the first hour :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

bribrian said:


> I thought it still was.........lol.........


i just noticed its been changed lol


----------



## shelby

omg it looks cool and what great pics
i must go one year but i'd need to do a lot of saveing first.


----------



## Rainwater

ah i remember those glass tanks...well wanted one lol!


----------



## babyburm

Malky said:


> Woweeee, I wan't to go.. What is Hamm & Where is Hamm (Germany?)!?!11


Its the biggest reptile show in Europe, mabe even the world!! and its in Hamm near Dortmund and Munster, not in Hammburg like some one else said, :lol2:


----------



## royalpython

nice photo's dude. i see you managed to get a couple of me waiting for the coach driver. I was sem-bent double because my back ached after lounging around that back pack full of crap :lol:


----------



## ShortFUSE

:crazy:


royalpython said:


> nice photo's dude. i see you managed to get a couple of me waiting for the coach driver. I was sem-bent double because my back ached after lounging around that back pack full of crap :lol:


lol


----------



## ShortFUSE

HAMM was great everything i wanted itto be..but a long time to get there


----------



## sammy1969

Would so love to go to Hamm but seeing how crowded and busy it was i know that i couldnt as i am in a wheelchair. Great pics though just wish i could go at some stage.


----------



## ShortFUSE

yets its packed and hot but dont think the wheel chair would stop you,ive anything it would be a advantage..u can run into people who dont move out off your way:lol2:


----------



## ShortFUSE

anyone going to the next HAMM show?


----------



## Aled

Heloooo,
I wana go to hamm or houten,
which 1 should i go 2 lol?

also how much where the albino royal pythons going for?

cheerz aled.


----------



## bloodcorn

Aled said:


> Heloooo,
> I wana go to hamm or houten,
> which 1 should i go 2 lol?
> 
> also how much where the albino royal pythons going for?
> 
> cheerz aled.


I don't know which show is best as I have only been to Hamm but the cheapest albino royals I saw were around 850 euros


----------



## Aled

Were they babies?
cuz im new to all these morphs lol but have fallen in loveeee with albinos lol.


----------



## nicky

ShortFUSE said:


> anyone going to the next HAMM show?


i'll be going again so look forward to seeing you again..


----------



## Demonique

ShortFUSE said:


> anyone going to the next HAMM show?


I'm afraid not, I'm going to a SciFi convention that weekend, Rene Auberjonois (Odo from Star Trek DS9) will be there.


Hmmm, are the shows in the Netherlands any good?


----------



## ShortFUSE

Aled said:


> Heloooo,
> I wana go to hamm or houten,
> which 1 should i go 2 lol?
> 
> also how much where the albino royal pythons going for?
> 
> cheerz aled.


HAMM but im only saying that because i havent been to houten before


----------



## ShortFUSE

Demonique said:


> I'm afraid not, I'm going to a SciFi convention that weekend, Rene Auberjonois (Odo from Star Trek DS9) will be there.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, are the shows in the Netherlands any good?


bet you was the coolest kid in your school :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## wheaty5

jus a qwik question, say u drove ureself up there how come ure allowed 2 bring all these reptiles back in2 the uk isnt it illegal lol, im only askin cos i rele wna go but dnt wna b hassled by peeps lol ??????????


----------



## Demonique

ShortFUSE said:


> bet you was the coolest kid in your school :lol2::whistling2:


Didn't go to them when I was in school. SciFi conventions in the UK include copious amounts of alcohol and drunkeness, oh according to one Battlestar Galactica actor, Hugh Grant was a major knob-jockey on the set of Bridget Jones diary (Hugh Grant being a knob-jocket, surely not!)


----------

